# Sat. radio for 04 645



## 2manycars (Aug 16, 2004)

I just picked up my 645cic and really miss my XM radio. The dealer more or less says there may never be bluetooth, or Sat. radio for my car.

Tweeter (my local stereo store), has done a lot of work for me in the past. they said since even the antenna is fiber optic in this car the only way to add satellite to my car is by removing the CD changer from the glove box, and plugging in a converter that will allow XM. I would simply go to the CD changer screen as I would have, and then I can tune any of the XM stations I want. He claims there is no wire cutting or any thing involved other than the removal of the changer and plugin of the new module.

The FM modulater is not an option in my area (I tried one for my IPOD), since virtually every frequency has a station on it.

Has anyone tried one of these units? Will it cause any errors or problems with the existing software etc.? I can live without the changer, and use the single in dash if this is a workable and safe solution for this overly high tech car.


----------



## brybarrett (Feb 2, 2002)

I hooked this up to my 3 series and it sounds pretty good. It's a direct link, uses a blitz adapter and xm tuner. You might want to inquire if it would work on the 6 series prior to buying but i may work.

http://www.myradiostore.us/bundles/car/xm-direct-receiver-bmw-mini-cooper.html


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

You've gotta change that id - there's no such thing as 2MANYCARS!!!


----------



## 2manycars (Aug 16, 2004)

*There will never be bluetooth or satelite for a 04 645*

To answer my own question. BMW just confirmed that they are scrapping plans to have satellite or bluetooth for the 645. Perhaps down the road but for now not on the 04 or 05 models. They say it won't integrate with the "teriffic" I drive system. I would have thought they would test these things before they offered them. Guess I was wrong.



2manycars said:


> I just picked up my 645cic and really miss my XM radio. The dealer more or less says there may never be bluetooth, or Sat. radio for my car.
> 
> Tweeter (my local stereo store), has done a lot of work for me in the past. they said since even the antenna is fiber optic in this car the only way to add satellite to my car is by removing the CD changer from the glove box, and plugging in a converter that will allow XM. I would simply go to the CD changer screen as I would have, and then I can tune any of the XM stations I want. He claims there is no wire cutting or any thing involved other than the removal of the changer and plugin of the new module.
> 
> ...


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

2manycars said:


> To answer my own question. BMW just confirmed that they are scrapping plans to have satellite or bluetooth for the 645. Perhaps down the road but for now not on the 04 or 05 models. They say it won't integrate with the "teriffic" I drive system. I would have thought they would test these things before they offered them. Guess I was wrong.


After watching the way they've had to cobble together things in the 3 series for Satellite, AUX, iPod, Assist, Bluetooth, its pretty clear that BMW's forte is building cars, not electronic systems.

Heck, did you know that if you have a problem with your radio, it can prevent your car from operating properly because of the way they've designed the electrical bus? Imagine non-critical faults causing critical failures in key systems. That's pretty dumb.

Anyway, I suggest, half tongue-in-cheek, they outsource their electronics design to the Japanese; they seem to do a better job of building these kinds of systems.

The idea that BMW in 2004 cannot offer a factory satellite radio option in a flagship car is really unbelievable. I think Satellite, MP3, and Bluetooth are expected in these types of cars. If GM can do it, surely BMW can.

--Tom


----------

